# Tourism for disabled people



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is a page that gives links to regional information about tourism in Spain for disabled people. The one for Madrid gives info about hotels, routes, car parks and restaurants along those routes, chemists, and even places where you can hire or get scooters repaired!
Info for Cantabria, Malaga beaches, Gijón, Sevilla etc etc.
Only in Spanish at the moment, though.
Guias de turismo | Puedo Viajar

PS Not sure how up to date it is because the Madrid one doesn't include Madrid Rio, a huge area opened in 2010 along the Manzanares river which is a not only a lovely area, and very interesting, but totally accessible too!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is a page that gives links to regional information about tourism in Spain for disabled people. The one for Madrid gives info about hotels, routes, car parks and restaurants along those routes, chemists, and even places where you can hire or get scooters repaired!
> Info for Cantabria, Malaga beaches, Gijón, Sevilla etc etc.
> Only in Spanish at the moment, though.
> Guias de turismo | Puedo Viajar
> ...


And it's important not only for the disabled of all ages but also for older, less agile and mobile people to have suitable facilities.
As said on another thread, we are living longer, are wealthier and although ageing and its concomitant physical deterioration can't be avoided entirely, older people still want to do things, to travel, to visit museums etc.
I'm beginning to feel the limitations of 'old age' but the last time I counted them I had all my marbles and I will still want to travel and 'see' things in my dotage as will almost all of us.
So it's vital we are catered for.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> And it's important not only for the disabled of all ages but also for older, less agile and mobile people to have suitable facilities.


Between the people with reduced mobility, older people, toddlers, people with shopping trollies, people with pushchairs, etc, etc there are very few of us who can manage stairs and uneven pavements!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Could you please advise any disabled persons travelling to spain to avoid Iberian airlines at all costs, after months of intensive organisation in preparation for our trip to spain and the Canaries in may and june this year, Iberia managed to bump us of our prebooked flights even though nurses and care personnel were on standby to meet our flights in madrid and Fuerteventura,we arrived in fuerteventura on the last flight ,to an airport that was all but closed, no way of contacting our care staff so late at night, no wheelchairs no luggage most importantly NO IBERIA STAFF or airport staff to help us out, we eventually got a taxi to take us to our accomodation at least we had a bed, we had nothing just what we stood up in and our medication.We tried unsuccessfully all the next day to contact Iberia but no luck, but they did phone the reception to leave a message that our luggage was on the way Our luggage arrived that evening, damaged and minus our wheelchairs, considering the excess they had charged us for the wheelchairs , they did not even offer to supply us with wheelchairs till ours arrived , they never arrived by the way were in unclaimed baggage in heathrow,On the way back they changed our flight connection from Madrid, never notified our driver who was collecting us from LHR , so when we arrived once again on the last flight into lhr at 2315 , everywhere closed down , even all the car hire desks which close at 2300,so we had to pay the exorbitant airport taxi fare (extra 75% after midnight Guv) to downtown guildford where our accomodation was booked and paid for, and to add insult to injury the same taxi journey the next morning to collect the wheelchairs, Iberia claimed it was not their responsibility to deliver them. So after we had calmed down, and enjoyed a well deserved rest, we contacted Iberia with a list of our complaints and photocopies of reciepts of all our extra expenses, no reply, after 5 further snailmail letters and numerous emails ,still no reply, Our VA solicitor wrote to them twice in August they had no reply either, it seems Iberia have a policy of ignoring complaints , So fellow disabled travellers forewarned is forearmed


----------

